# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Suomen tärkeät radat hajoavat käsiin

## kemkim

Tutkin RHK:n dokumentteja ja löysin sieltä remonttia vaativista radoista tietoa.

Remonttikunnossa olevia henkilöliikenteen ratoja löytyi yllättävän paljon:
*Turku-Kirkkonummi (miksi? remontoitiin vasta äskettäin)
*Turku-Toijala (remontti alkamassa)
*Tampere-Kokemäki
*Seinäjoki-Oulu (remontti tulossa, rahat myönnetty)
*Parikkala-Savonlinna
*Tampere-Pieksämäki
*Pieksämäki-Iisalmi
*Uimaharju-Nurmes

Näiden lisäksi tulee vielä lukematon määrä korpiratoja, joiden vaihtoehdot ovat lähinnä purkaminen tai korjaaminen.

Miksi tärkeät ratamme ovat rappeutuneet näin huonokuntoisiksi, mutta esimerkiksi Ylivieska-Iisalmi -väli on uusittu hyvään kuntoon?

Dokumentin voi lukea täältä:
http://www.rhk.fi/tutkimus/Rhktts09.pdf sivu 20

----------


## jokoskin

Rataosuus Kirkkonummi-Turku on rakennettu monin paikoin pehmeälle saviselle maaperälle. Radan painautumat ja "montut" johtuvat maaperästä, eikä ongelmaa kai juuri muuten voi kunnolla korjata kuin rakentamalla oikorata, esim. ELSA-suunnitelman mukaan.

Esim. Turku-Toijala ja Seinäjoki-Oulu rataosuuksilla päällysrakenteen ikä edellyttää perusparannusta, mutta Turku-Toijala radalla taisi olla myös ongelmia pehmeän maaperän kanssa.

----------


## kemkim

> Rataosuus Kirkkonummi-Turku on rakennettu monin paikoin pehmeälle saviselle maaperälle.


Turun radoilla on näköjään pahoja vaikeuksia savimaan takia. Voi olla, että rantaradan paaluttaminen kallioon maksaisi niin paljon, että kannattaa mieluummin rakentaa se oikorata Vihdin ja Lohjan kautta. Matkustusnopeuskin kasvaa siinä samalla. Karjaan radalle voidaan sitten laittaa tiheästi kulkevia taajamajunia kaukojunien tilalle, jolloin pääkaupunkiseudun asutusta voidaan laajentaa siihenkin suuntaan.

----------


## killerpop

> Remonttikunnossa olevia henkilöliikenteen ratoja löytyi yllättävän paljon:
> *Tampere-Kokemäki


Tähän sopinee jatkoksi vanhojen kaivelu.

Aamulehden "50 vuotta sitten" palstalla kerrotaan 50 vuoden takaisia uutisia. Tässäpä yksi juttu:



> *Kuluneita kiskoja katkeaa Porin radalla päivittäin
> 27 km:n matkalla 7 murtumaa päivässä*
> 
>   Rautatielaitoksemme pääradoista heikoimmalla - Tampereen-Porin radalla ovat kiskojen katkeamiset jokapäiväisiä ilmiöitä. Joulukuun alusta hidastettiin junien kulkua tuntuvasti, jotta kiskojen rasitus vähenisi ja yllättävien kiskonkatkeamien aiheuttamat vahingot jäisivät mahdollisimman pieniksi.
>   Tampereen ja Porin välisellä rataosuudella joudutaan joka päivä vaihtamaan useita kiskoja. Niinpä pelkästään 27 km:n mittaisella Peipohjan ratamestariosuudella on tänä vuonna vaihdettu katkeamien vuoksi 80 kiskoa. Samanpituisella Vammalan ratamestaripiirin osuudella saavutettiin viime talven pakkasilla kaikkien aikojen ennätysluku, kun samana päivänä todettiin 7 kiskon katkenneen.

----------

